# LOW report, 2/6-2/9



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Best trip to LOW yet!! First two days were unreal. Didn't matter what depth or where, the fish were hungry. Every fish that I graphed on the VEX wouldn't hesitate to bite. We fished from 20ft-36ft.

Mobility was tough, due to the deep snow. You had to dig through 2 feet of snow just to get to the ice. Snowmobiles were a good idea, since most trucks didn't dare leave the plowed trails.

Fishing on SUN and MON was down right slow. Albeit we caught fish, didn't even come close to the first 2 days. Tried moving around, really didn't matter since the fish weren't hungry. Talked to the GW on SUN, he said fishing wasn't very good. Talked to the creel survey guy on MON, said that fishing was horrible.

We bought some of those damn river shiners, they died before we made it too the cabin :******: I myself like to use live minnows, seems the fish like them too! So we basically caught all our fish on chubs and small jigs.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice fish Brad!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I got 2, 10 lbers already with the long rods. Yep this one was bigger than 10 lb.


----------

